# gun range in Traverse city area?



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys I was looking for a place around Traverse City where I could go and do some skeet shooting. It doesn't have to be a professional type place. Actually we have our own thrower so a place where we could set up and shoot our own clay would be perfect. Maybe a state park in the area?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jay870 (May 31, 2007)

There is some state land south of Traverse City that is a DNR recognized shooting range, but for the life of me I can't remember the name of it. Hopefully someone else can chime in.

For organized skeet, trap or sporting clays shooting you can check out:

"Cedar Rod & Gun Club", which is about 30 minutes northwest of Traverse City...

OR

"Chain O' Lakes Sportsman's Club", which is about 45 minutes northeast of Traverse City.

Both of those clubs have regular organized events/matches that non-members can shoot for a small fee. (Plug the quoted text above into Google to get the club websites... I can't post links because of my post count.)


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

Depends on where you are in the TC area.

You can shoot sporting Clays at our new club, just three miles west of Mancelona: www.colsc.org

...or, you can shoot skeet or sporting Clays at the Cedar Rod & Gun Club, just south of Cedar.
http://www.crgc.org/


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I know of some State land near Karlin (15-20 min S. of TC) that is used as an informal shooting/skeet range. PM me for directions if interested.


----------



## albasportsmansclub (May 19, 2012)

Try the Alba SportsMan's Club in alba Mi 
http://albasportsmansclub.com 
Address 5225 county road 260 Alba, MI 49611
It is a great place to come out and shoot


----------

